# Civil Engineers EOI 2018



## sunkman (Oct 4, 2017)

Hi guys,

This is a new thread for candidates of civil engineering (code: 233211) in the year of 2018.

Welcome to join and chat!

My case:

ANZSCO Code: 233211 - Civil Engineering Professional
Age: 30
IELTS: 10
Education:20
NAATI:5
Total: 65 (189)
70 (190)
EOI Lodged (189/190) for (NSW): 13nd Sep 2017

Does anyone is Civil Engineering (233211) and is at 65?

I believe that the point would not go down to 60 as it was in the last financial year, so does anyone has ideas whether such a non-pro rata one would be invited at 65 in the coming year?


----------



## Minhnguyen (Oct 9, 2017)

same boat.
I have seen some 65 Civil pointers invited by NSW but they all have either 20 points for English or experience.
It is very hard to say when 65 non pro will get invited. If this trend persists, I dont think there is any chance for us as we will need at least 70 to secure an ITA this fiscal year.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I am a civil engineer bro 

Got invited by NSW with 60+5 points 

Lodged my nsw 190 EOI on 22 Oct 2017

And got the pre invite on 18 Nov 2017

Pre invitation approved on 4 Dec 2017

Application lodged on 18 Dec 2017

I got 10 points for English 

And 5 points for experience 

I think I am lucky I guess or maybe they have looked into my resume? 

I have no idea as long as the result is to get invited 

Good luck bro 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkman (Oct 4, 2017)

Minhnguyen said:


> same boat.
> I have seen some 65 Civil pointers invited by NSW but they all have either 20 points for English or experience.
> It is very hard to say when 65 non pro will get invited. If this trend persists, I dont think there is any chance for us as we will need at least 70 to secure an ITA this fiscal year.


Yeah....

Maybe we should try PTE and get 79, in this way we can get 75 which is more likely to be invited....


----------



## sunkman (Oct 4, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> I am a civil engineer bro
> 
> Got invited by NSW with 60+5 points
> 
> ...


So do you get the invitation now?

I hope all candidates at 65 point would be invited....


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

sunkman said:


> So do you get the invitation now?
> 
> I hope all candidates at 65 point would be invited....


Yes ... I got invited and lodged the visa application 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Hi Guys!

Finally a thread dedicated for Civil Engineers which I could relate to. I am a Quantity Surveyor but both professions fall under the same code - "ANZSCO Code: 233211 - Civil Engineering Professional".

In my case, I have sent for my skills assessment by AIQS. Eagerly awaiting for a positive outcome of Qualification (15 Points) and Experience (5 Points).

If this works out, I will have 70 Points for 189. Hope that would be sufficient to receive an invitation within 3 months of applying?

*Fingers crossed*

Good luck to others too!


----------



## Minhnguyen (Oct 9, 2017)

You should check your DOE of 189 EOI again as according to the result published by DIBP, all 65 non pro rata pointers before 28th Sept 2017 were all invited.
It is weird if you filed EOI on 13th Sept 2017 and heard nothing from them.
Good luck!!


----------



## dengxiaop (Jan 11, 2018)

Hey Brothers, I have just joined the game and submitted the EOI today, 11 January.

65 points Civil Engineers (233211), superior English, 0 experience. 

Good luck, everyone.


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Finally a thread dedicated for Civil Engineers which I could relate to. I am a Quantity Surveyor but both professions fall under the same code - "ANZSCO Code: 233211 - Civil Engineering Professional".
> 
> ...




AIQS? I thought it was EA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FATMATT (Jan 20, 2018)

beloved120 said:


> Yes ... I got invited and lodged the visa application
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


Hi, when did you submit your EOI? ? How long did you wait for??

Thanks.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

For Quantity Surveyors it's AIQS although it falls under Civil Engineering Professionals category


----------



## vijaysuneelkumar (Dec 16, 2017)

Have you applied yourself or through some agents?


----------



## KFCdabest (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks for this thread !, 

I am a 70 pointer Geotechnical Engineer under Civ Eng aswell, will lodge EOI soon.




Rif_Z said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Finally a thread dedicated for Civil Engineers which I could relate to. I am a Quantity Surveyor but both professions fall under the same code - "ANZSCO Code: 233211 - Civil Engineering Professional".
> 
> ...




Hi Rif,

I hope you are well, 

Did you get an invite with 70 pointer as of 7th Feb 2018?, I want to know the trend for non pro-rata occupations like us.

Seems a bit weird that Civil Engineer ceiling limit is similar to General Practicioner, do we really not have that many applicants for 189/190

All the best,
Cheers


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

KFCdabest said:


> Thanks for this thread !,
> 
> I am a 70 pointer Geotechnical Engineer under Civ Eng aswell, will lodge EOI soon.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Naaah man! Unfortunately not. It seems like the 70 pointers will have to wait until after June 2018 at the rate of ongoing-selection (thanks to the NZ applicants).

Fingers crossed!


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for starting this thread guys. I have 60 points for 189 and 65 for NSW 190 as a Civil Engineer. What are my chances of getting invited guys? Should i move to 489 category?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

keshannilanga said:


> Thanks for starting this thread guys. I have 60 points for 189 and 65 for NSW 190 as a Civil Engineer. What are my chances of getting invited guys? Should i move to 489 category?


Hi Keshan,

At the current rate of invitations being sent out (300 per round), I doubt even 70 pointers would receive one for the year 2017/18. We may have to wait for 2018/19 which starts in July this year. This is for 189 and possibly 190 too. No idea about 489.


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Keshan,
> 
> At the current rate of invitations being sent out (300 per round), I doubt even 70 pointers would receive one for the year 2017/18. We may have to wait for 2018/19 which starts in July this year. This is for 189 and possibly 190 too. No idea about 489.


One more thing brother. Should I wait longer? I can get 489 visa from Tasmania


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

keshannilanga said:


> One more thing brother. Should I wait longer? I can get 489 visa from Tasmania


To be honest, I don't know much about the 489 visa machang. Let's see if any expert can answer to your question on that


----------



## vanzizo (Oct 24, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Keshan,
> 
> At the current rate of invitations being sent out (300 per round), I doubt even 70 pointers would receive one for the year 2017/18. We may have to wait for 2018/19 which starts in July this year. This is for 189 and possibly 190 too. No idea about 489.


Hi Rif,

I was reading on other threads that civil engineers with 60+5 points got invited in Nov 2017.
I am a civil engineer professional 233211 with 
Age 30
English 20
Degree 15
I have 65 in 189 and 70 in 190.
I do expect to get an invitation from NSW in the next round even if they keep sending 300 invitations only. What do you think?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

vanzizo said:


> Hi Rif,
> 
> I was reading on other threads that civil engineers with 60+5 points got invited in Nov 2017.
> I am a civil engineer professional 233211 with
> ...


Hi Vanzizo,

Like I mentioned, I have minimum knowledge on NSW. But I hear they are interested in Construction Sector specialists. Let's hope you do get. Fingers crossed mate!


----------



## rayback (Jan 25, 2018)

dear all 
I am a civil engineer with 60 points +5 nomination 
is there any chance or I need to increase my pte ( 57 overall).


----------



## Mantisandeland (Jan 4, 2018)

vanzizo said:


> Hi Rif,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes I’m positive you’ll get a preinvite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Hello guys,

Did anyone here got a pre-invitation from NSW recently?

I am a civil engineer 233211 with points, 

Age 30

English 10

Degree 15

Experience 5

189/60
190 NSW/65


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi mates,
It seems that nobody got invitation


----------



## vkbommidi (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi I am Structural Engineer 233214

PTE below 65 0 pts
AGE 31 30 pts
Education 15 pts
Experience 10 pts

EOI 11/04/2018 NSW at 55+5pts

What do you think are my chances to get invitaion

Please post if any one is receiving invitaions from NSW.


----------



## vkbommidi (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi Keshannilanga, Did you receive your invitation from NSW. I am structural Engineer with 55+5 NSW waiting for invitation. Please keep posting.


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

vkbommidi said:


> Hi Keshannilanga, Did you receive your invitation from NSW. I am structural Engineer with 55+5 NSW waiting for invitation. Please keep posting.


Not yet


----------



## vkbommidi (Apr 12, 2018)

keshannilanga said:


> Not yet


oh. Then better try to improve score on English and wait for invitation. That's all we can do as of now


----------



## vkbommidi (Apr 12, 2018)

rayback said:


> dear all
> I am a civil engineer with 60 points +5 nomination
> is there any chance or I need to increase my pte ( 57 overall).


Hi Rayback, Did you receive your invitation? 

Dear all please keep posting about invitations.


----------



## OzBargain (Jan 28, 2018)

I am a civil engineer 233211 with points, 

Age 30
English 20
Degree 15

189/65
190 NSW/70

EOI lodged at 23/04/2018... Hoping to get invited this financial year..(hope I am not daydreaming)..


----------



## Ian_Leshao (May 4, 2018)

dengxiaop said:


> Hey Brothers, I have just joined the game and submitted the EOI today, 11 January.
> 
> 65 points Civil Engineers (233211), superior English, 0 experience.
> 
> Good luck, everyone.


Do you reckon perhaps 70 is the new 60? i have 12 more months on my 476 Skilled visa with an EOI lodged in January with 65 points and its not looking very promising. Everyone anticipated that the points would be lowered but nothing has happened.


----------



## Ian_Leshao (May 4, 2018)

OzBargain said:


> I am a civil engineer 233211 with points,
> 
> Age 30
> English 20
> ...


Did you get invited eventually?


----------



## OzBargain (Jan 28, 2018)

Ian_Leshao said:


> Did you get invited eventually?


Not yet. NSW haven't released invitations after I have applied.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Guys i am in 10 week for VIC with 65+5.... Don't know why they are not releasing nominations

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## kissan (Oct 1, 2017)

hi sukman have u got the invite yet or not


----------



## Ziad Sal (May 16, 2018)

Hi Guys.

I am a Civil Engineer and my EOI issued (VIC) with score 65/189 and 70/190.
Age :25 points
Eng: 10 points
Exp:15 points
Edu: 15 points
+5/190
Is it difficult to get invitation from VIC with these scores and how long it might take.
I heard that the new invitation round might come on 23 May 2018, so I don't think I will be included in such short period , but how long usually it takes.
I applied also for 190/NSW, what are my chances here, even though I prefer VIC more

Appreciate if any advise on the subject.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Ziad Sal said:


> Hi Guys.
> 
> I am a Civil Engineer and my EOI issued (VIC) with score 65/189 and 70/190.
> Age :25 points
> ...


Unfortunately you have to wait for a while

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Unfortunately you have to wait for a while
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Hi, can you please tell me whether NSW considers 2332 as a whole or they further segregate invites for 233211, 233212, 233214 etc separately?


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi, can you please tell me whether NSW considers 2332 as a whole or they further segregate invites for 233211, 233212, 233214 etc separately?


It is difficult to predict what will do. In my perspective trend will remain same.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Anybody received any state nomination in May? Care to share your eoi date as well? Thanks


233211 - Civil Engineer
SC189: 80 | SC190: 85 (NSW)
EOI: 25 May 2018
Offshore


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Lebern_Jane said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Anybody received any state nomination in May? Care to share your eoi date as well? Thanks
> 
> ...


Hey buddy, are you on immitracker? there is no such entry with civil engg with 85 points.. anyway you will get an invitation in next round for both 189 and 190 for sure with these high points.


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

skrp2000in said:


> Hey buddy, are you on immitracker? there is no such entry with civil engg with 85 points.. anyway you will get an invitation in next round for both 189 and 190 for sure with these high points.




Sorry, I’m not on immitracker. 

Thanks though. I’m patiently waiting like the rest.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Friends! 

Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).

*Below is the Timeline*

*ANZSCO: *Civil Engineer (233211)
*IELTS: *11-Feb-2017: Overall-8 (L-8.5, R-8.5, W-7, S-8)
*CDR Filed on:* 11-Aug-2017
*EA CO Query: *30-Aug-2017
*EA CO Query Responded: *28-Sep-2017
*EA +ve outcome: *29-Sep-2017
*Points SC189/SC190:* *65* (Age-25, English-10, Education-15, Exp.-15) / *70* (Age-25, English-10, Education-15, Exp.-15 + State Sponsorship-5)
*EOI Filing (189/190):* 29-Sep-2017
*Pre-invite received from NSW:* 20-Oct-2017
*Application for NSW Nomination: *30-Oct-2017
*NSW Nomination Approval and ITA received: *07-Dec-2017
*Visa Lodgement: *20-Jan-2018
*PCC: *01-Feb-2018 (Self), 09-Feb-2018 (Wife)
*Medical: *08-Feb-2018 (All)
*CO query for reference letter from previous and present employer: *24-Apr-2018
*CO Query Responded (IP button pressed): *23-May-2018
*Grant:* 04-Jun-2018 (135 days from Visa Lodgement / 12 Days from providing information to CO) 
*IED:* 04-Feb-2019

Thank you all and All the best !!!


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

vkbaghel said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).
> 
> ...


Congrats mate... wish for me, i am on the same boat.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Congrats mate... wish for me, i am on the same boat.


Thanks...all the best...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## ironwill (Jun 18, 2015)

vkbaghel said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).
> 
> ...


Congratulation bro


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

ironwill said:


> Congratulation bro


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldstrings (Jun 5, 2018)

vkbaghel said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Happy to inform you all that with God’s grace I received Visa Grant (SC190) for me, my wife and child yesterday (04-Jun-2018).
> 
> ...


Congrats


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Goldstrings said:


> Congrats


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## Esspee (Jun 28, 2018)

Civil engineering 233211, points : 70, EOI date : 12/6/2018 

Any idea when I will be invited ???


----------



## kru (Aug 22, 2016)

Hi guys, I recently got my EA assessment as a Civil Engineer, but unfortunately I did not opt for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. Does that mean I cannot claim 5 points for work experience in my EOI now? 

I am really confused. 

Seniors please guide.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

kru said:


> Hi guys, I recently got my EA assessment as a Civil Engineer, but unfortunately I did not opt for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. Does that mean I cannot claim 5 points for work experience in my EOI now?
> 
> I am really confused.
> 
> ...




You still can. When you submit your EOI, there’s a portion where you can fill in your work experience and answer “yes” to the question to claim experience points for that particular work experience. Now once you receive an invitation, you must attach all relevant documents to prove your experience points such as payslips, tax returns, etc.


----------



## yopik (Mar 6, 2018)

kru said:


> Hi guys, I recently got my EA assessment as a Civil Engineer, but unfortunately I did not opt for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. Does that mean I cannot claim 5 points for work experience in my EOI now?
> 
> I am really confused.
> 
> ...


My case was different but can give an idea. EA confirmed my experience as 7 years 11 months 
So a couple of months later I asked that I am still working at the same company/position so should I take a re-assessment to claim more than 8 years?

This was the answer:

"Thank you for your email regarding the Relevant Skilled Employment.

The assessment of your experience is an optional extra and is not mandatory. Engineers Australia does not provide pre-assessments. you can complete another assessment to award the extra 2 ish months if you like however that is optional.

Please see page 28 & 29 of the Migration Skills Assessment booklet for the mandatory documents required for the assessment. 

https://www.engineersaustralia.org.au/sites/default/files/content-files/2016-12/msa_booklet.pdf

Please be aware of the following:

•	Work experience should be paid at the market or salaried rate for engineering professionals. 

•	Clients receiving stipends, living allowances or scholarships will not generally be considered to be salaried

•	Whilst ‘full-time’ work constitutes 20 hours per week or more, this must be regular employment and must not include long periods of unpaid leave 

•	Research activities undertaken as a Ph.D. student, or work experience as a Research Assistant/Fellow whilst undertaking a Ph.D., cannot be considered as relevant skilled employment 

•	Military Service compulsory or exemption certificate must be provided if the service is mandatory in your country 

•	The decision on assessing the relevant skilled employment will be made on basis of information given in the original application. There will be NO further correspondence if there are any shortcomings 

•	Any misleading information will result in an unsuccessful outcome and sanctions will apply. 

Only successful skilled employment results will be recorded in the final outcome letter.

If you have further queries, please call Member services on 1300 653 113.

Regards, "

So you can claim your experience if you can show your proof. The relevant skill assessment is only for to give an idea to CO and reduce the visa assessment time.


----------



## arkhu (Jul 9, 2018)

I am a civil engineer but working as an estimator, can i claim points?


----------



## bharathesec (Nov 16, 2017)

Hi all...Please refer ISCAH website...

Any invites last week??



ANZSCO 233214: Structural Engineer
Offshore
SC189: 70 | SC190: 55 (NSW)
EOI: 26 March 2018
ITA: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

bharathesec said:


> Hi all...Please refer ISCAH website...
> 
> Any invites last week??
> 
> ...


Hi, didnt you get invite from 189? for non-pro 70 pointers last EOI picked as 26th May. but yours is 26 March...
how your points for 190 is only 55 where for 189 you have 70?


----------



## bharathesec (Nov 16, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi, didnt you get invite from 189? for non-pro 70 pointers last EOI picked as 26th May. but yours is 26 March...
> how your points for 190 is only 55 where for 189 you have 70?


it's 75 buddy...Typo....
I too thought i'll receive invitation by 11th Aug....But consultant askd to wait....
any thoughts??
Do you know any1 who got invitation??


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

bharathesec said:


> it's 75 buddy...Typo....
> I too thought i'll receive invitation by 11th Aug....But consultant askd to wait....
> any thoughts??
> Do you know any1 who got invitation??


No actually iscah shows like this.... Bad luck buddy... But in next round surely 

Sent from my V502930 using Tapatalk


----------



## RASF.Poli (Sep 12, 2017)

Hello.

I have a question and maybe someone has been through the same before me and could help.

I'm civil engineer and just finished Diploma and Advanced Diploma in Project Management (2 years).
My current student visa ends next month and I'd like to apply for 485 (graduate visa - work stream).

My question is: is it possible to prove that Project Management is CLOSELY RELATED to Civil Engineering?
Can my 485 application be refused?


----------



## Sami00 (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm applying through a consultant but I would like opinions you guys as I feel I might the honest answers out of you.
My current points are:
age - 30
education - 15 
PTE - 20
NAATI - 5

So that's 70 and my EOI has been updated on the 5th of October.
When can I expect an invite with this??
Thanks in advance


----------



## kirumaha27 (Jul 26, 2018)

Sami00 said:


> Hi guys, I'm applying through a consultant but I would like opinions you guys as I feel I might the honest answers out of you.
> My current points are:
> age - 30
> education - 15
> ...


Non pro 70 pointers cleared till 2.9.2018. hopefully next round if non pro moves by a month gap. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## akari01 (Nov 13, 2018)

How did you proceed, mate? 
Did you opt for RSEA or you claimed the points straight in your EOI?
How was the outcome?
Thanks




kru said:


> Hi guys, I recently got my EA assessment as a Civil Engineer, but unfortunately I did not opt for Relevant Skilled Employment Assessment. Does that mean I cannot claim 5 points for work experience in my EOI now?
> 
> I am really confused.
> 
> ...


----------

